

An Eulerian Hoax (follow-up to an impossible puzzle) - cjauvin
http://cjauvin.blogspot.com/2012/02/eulerian-hoax.html

======
raldi
What's the solution to the "easy" puzzle?

~~~
cjauvin
I'm aware that it's not particularly easy to read, but a solution (there are
many) is actually the path found by following the red dashed arrows (starting
at the top node) in the second graph of my latest post.

~~~
raldi
Oh, my mistake was misinterpreting the puzzle as one where you had to _draw_ ,
not cross, each line in the shape.

